# Production years of HS928 ?



## digdex (Nov 10, 2018)

I know the HSS series started in 2015, wondering when the HS928, HS724 replaced the HS80 series.


----------



## YSHSfan (Jun 25, 2014)

Look here

https://planopower.com/store/honda/index_snowblowers.shtml

Looks like HS828 was introduced in 1991, HS624 in 1992, HS1132 in 1997 and HS724/HS928 in 1998


----------



## digdex (Nov 10, 2018)

thanks


----------

